# Salt Lake City -- Eberron Campaign



## Sir Elton (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi.  How would you like to play Eberron in Salt Lake City?  Specifically Hastur Hobbies in Salt Lake City?

I helped design Occult Lore for Atlas Games, making Elementalism for them.  So, I'm wondering if anyone would be interested in playing an Eberron game.  Here's a link to one of the places we might be playing in.

http://www.xmission.com/~hastur/

Elton.


----------

